# Heated floor vs. Grout



## Leatherman (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm new to this site and thought you guys would be of great help to me. 

I have a client who has a heated tile floor. Its about ten years old and in about 3 or 4 areas, and they are in front of shower, toilet and other high traffic areas, the grout has started coming loose and in some areas is gone. My client states that this will be the second time he has had to re-grout the tile in select areas.

My first thought was is it possible that in these places there is too much heat and its in some way deteriorating that grout. Or is it possible that some grouts should not be used on heated floor. Any if thats the case why is the grout not coming loose all over the floor?

Thanks for any suggestions or help you may have. 
I'm thinking I'm going to take my laser thermometer over and check if the temp is the same throughout.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Tap on the tiles and see if they are hollow or loose---I doubt if the heat has anything at all to do with the repeated failure of the grout.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Crumbling or loose grout means movement in the substrate. 
We have used cement based, epoxy and urethane grout under heated floors. No issues. 



> why is the grout not coming loose all over the floor?


I would investigate how that floor was installed and products used. Would be a shame if the floor all had to come out because of a incompetent installer. 

See if there is a heat vent you can remove and look at the layers of the cake. That might point you in the right direction of a answer to the cracking/failure of the grout. If you repair it you might just be chasing your tail.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Pics would be helpful. Like Evan said it could be movement in the substrate, but could also be tiles moving as well. If they have decoupled they will move and that movement causes the grout to loosen and deteriorate.

If the tiles are secure you might be able to rectify with urethane grout. But you would need to grout the entire floor.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

whatever repair you need, be sure to turn off the heated floor wire for 5 - 10 days to let the thinset/grout dry


----------



## Leatherman (Apr 17, 2016)

olzo55 said:


> whatever repair you need, be sure to turn off the heated floor wire for 5 - 10 days to let the thinset/grout dry


I actually didn't even think of that. Thank you for that advice.


----------



## ronkeddy11 (Mar 2, 2015)

Try TEC 100 epoxy grout. I thought epoxy grout was just for hygiene reasons. Is it good in heated situations too?


----------

